# telnet error--no more connections are allowed to telnet serv

## geophotog

I am getting this error message when I try to telnet:

no more connections are allowed to telnet server.

Telnet was working fine until about a week ago and suddenly stopped working.  I am not aware of ANY changes in the operating system.

Any advice welcome.  No longer abe to use windows-based .exe program on another [windows] server to shut down our 76 computers at night!!

----------

## sternklang

 *geophotog wrote:*   

> no more connections are allowed to telnet server.

 

Maybe I am misunderstanding your problem. That's an error message from the telnet server, not your telnet client. Is this a telnet server running on a Windows server system? Have you tried restarting the telnet service on the Windows server?

----------

